# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Máy hàn điện tử tig đa chức năng và các phương pháp hàn phổ biến hiện nay

## daicacokhi

Trong công nghệ chế tạo cơ khí, hàn là quá trình công nghệ để nối các chi tiết với nhau thành liên kết không tháo rời được mang tính liên tục ở phạm vi nguyên tử hoặc phân tử, bằng cách đưa chỗ nối tới trạng thái nóng chảy, thông qua việc sử dụng một trong hai yếu tố là nhiệt và áp lực, hoặc kết hợp cả hai yếu tố đó. Khi hàn, có thể sử dụng hoặc không sử dụng vật liệu phụ bổ sung.

*Các phương pháp hàn phổ biến hiện nay*
*Hiện nay, có các phương pháp hàn chính sau đây:*
*Hàn hồ quang* dưới khí bảo vệ TIG (máy hàn điện tử tig): Tungsten inert gas. Phương pháp này dùng hồ quang được tạo ra bởi điện cực Tungsten và dùng khí trơ (khí Argon) để bảo vệ mối hàn.
Gas vonfram hàn hồ quang ( GTAW ), còn được gọi là vonfram khí trơ ( TIG ) hàn , là một hàn hồ quang quá trình sử dụng một tổ chức phi tiêu hao vonfram điện cực để tạo ra các mối hàn . Khu vực hàn và điện cực được bảo vệ khỏi quá trình oxy hóa hoặc ô nhiễm khí quyển khác bởi một trơ khí che chắn ( argon hoặc heli ), và một kim loại phụ thường được sử dụng, mặc dù một số mối hàn, được gọi là mối hàn bằng gas, không yêu cầu nó. Một hằng số hiện tại cung cấp điện hàntạo ra năng lượng điện, được tiến hành qua vòng cung thông qua một cột khí và hơi kim loại có độ ion hóa cao được gọi là plasma.
GTAW thường được sử dụng để hàn các phần mỏng bằng thép không gỉ và các kim loại màu như nhôm , magiê và hợp kim đồng . Quy trình này giúp nhà điều hành kiểm soát tốt hơn mối hàn so với các quy trình cạnh tranh như hàn hồ quang kim loại được bảo vệ và hàn hồ quang kim loại khí , cho phép hàn mối hàn chất lượng cao hơn và mạnh mẽ hơn. Tuy nhiên, GTAW tương đối phức tạp hơn và khó nắm vững hơn, và hơn nữa, nó chậm hơn đáng kể so với hầu hết các kỹ thuật hàn khác. Một quá trình liên quan, hàn hồ quang plasma , sử dụng một ngọn đuốc hàn hơi khác nhau để tạo ra một vòng cung hàn tập trung hơn và kết quả là thường tự động.

*Kỹ thuật hàn Tig* có thể hàn các loại vật liệu: hàn nhôm, hàn inox, hàn gang,…
*Hàn gió đá* (còn gọi là Hàn khí): Hàn gió (Oxy) đá (Acetylen hay gas) (gas welding). Phương pháp này sử dụng các khí trên để gia nhiệt cho chi tiết hàn đạt tới trạng thái nóng chảy và liên kết với nhau. Khi hàn có thể dùng vật liệu để điền thêm (filler rod) vào vị trí hàn hoặc không.

*Hàn hồ quang điện (arc welding)*, gọi tắt là Hàn điện hay Hàn que. Phương pháp này dùng hồ quang điện được tao ra bởi que hàn để làm nóng chảy kim loại hàn và ngay cả que hàn để điền vào vị trí hàn.

Hàn hồ quang dưới khí bảo vệ MIG: metal inert gas. Thay vì dùng que hàn, người ta dùng 01 cuộn dây kim loại có kích thước từ 0.6 mm - 1.6 mm hoặc lớn hơn làm điện cực hàn và điện cực này cũng là dạng điện cực nóng chảy nhưng được cung cấp một cách liên tục nhưng vẫn được người thợ hàn điều khiển nên còn gọi là hàn bán tự động. Trong phương pháp này, người ta dùng khí hoạt tính (CO2) hay khí trơ (Argon) để làm khí bảo vệ mối hàn.

*Hàn Plasma*, đây là một dạng biến thể của hàn hồ quang.

*Hàn Laser* là công nghệ hàn cao cấp sử dụng năng lượng của các nguồn laser.

*Các quá trình hàn đặc biệt khác*: hàn nổ, hàn TIG điện cực nén

Nguồn: https://thongtinkinhhan.blogspot.com...ng-va-cac.html

----------

